# Calling cats, yotes, and squirrles



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...I took my son out on our property this weekend trying to score some venison, no luck no sightings either.

But we did see a bunch of squirrel so I said grab the .22 and the call. I had to run to the bank and let him set out for his first lone hunt. I got back and he told me his first encounter. While using the call he had a hawk scrape him, came in to about 15 feet. He thought that was too cool.

After I joined him and put him on point while I tried to bark up a ol bushy tail....After 5 minutes He shot and after about 20 minutes of me not seeing anything I walked up to him...we had called in a yote. Hunter missed but had his first shot at a dog...he love it.

That evening I tried calling in another yote to him...but this big ol orange tabby can running in to me. I had my .22 no neighbors within a 1/4 mile. what would you have done ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't worry about that orange tabby can, that yote will take care of it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll bet he's really hooked on call'in now. One of you guys better nail a deer before season is over.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes Cat...he is loves it !!! I know next time he is with me...I will hear..." Dad can we go calling " !!

He thought it was/he is the cats meow ! Now I know what to buy him for Christmas .

He thought the hawk was totally cool !

Yeah that coyotte will nail ol kitty....mmmmm...dinner


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to hear the stories of you taking your son out OAC. It brings back memories.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ok...I took my son out on our property this weekend trying to score some venison, no luck no sightings either.
> 
> But we did see a bunch of squirrel so I said grab the .22 and the call. I had to run to the bank and let him set out for his first lone hunt. I got back and he told me his first encounter. While using the call he had a hawk scrape him, came in to about 15 feet. He thought that was too cool.
> 
> ...


Like to have seen the look in those eyes when that yote showed up, old scatter gun probably wouldn't have helped him but he sure won't need coaxing to want to go next time.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been teach'in a little Texas stray how to call critters since last season and its great to see the true excitement they have with such an experince.

Keep them go'in guys.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Question....

We were shooting .22 LR's I know they can take fox but when that happens next time I was wondering shot placement for such a small light load. I told hunter to shoot for the head neck area. I know there is enough power there if he connects it will drop.

Yeppers...he is hooked no quesiton.

I guess we could hunt squirrel with a 22-250 ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would guess his gunbearer/father would carry the mighty Hunters extra gun for him. lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And a peanutbutter sandwhich !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers...I could do that. However there is some thing to be said about doing it all on your own.

New sandwich. After getting back to moms and dads Hunter cleaned the squirrels ( I showed him he did it ). Mom made us a new sandwich, peanutbutter and bacon .... gotta love it !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've killed 100's of coyotes over the years with .22 long rifle rounds. A young shooter with more excitement than experience should avoid that round on coyotes until they have more field/kill time in.

Shot placement with such a tiny plinker is the key to triumph on Mr. yote. As a rule---no shots with a .22 LR over 30 yards and head shots only will anchor any coyote---NO NECK SHOTS. A round to the heart/lung area will terminate wiley coyote but be ready for some track'in.

Theres much to be considered when teaching a youngster the art of hunting. The basic's are pretty simple---The wisdom of hunting is another---teaching them to ALWAYS make the proper choice.

O.A.C. and his son were squirrel hunting and were armed adequately for that small game animal. All of a sudden a target of oppertunity presents itself. The question is then---can you make the shot---do you have enough gun,ect. When in doubt---DON'T.

There I go rambl'in again---we'll just call this one of my monthly morning sermons.lol.









You must eat pretty darn well youngdon---I prefer some sugar on my peanutbutter sandwiches. MMMMMMMmmmmmmmm good.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Question....
> 
> We were shooting .22 LR's I know they can take fox but when that happens next time I was wondering shot placement for such a small light load. I told hunter to shoot for the head neck area. I know there is enough power there if he connects it will drop.
> 
> ...


 I've shot a few rounds of 22-long in a wolf's head while he was sitting on his haunch looking at me and he continued to look at me, switched to 22 Stinger's and end of problem, Cat summed it up quite well cause their's always another day and he will learn alot more that way.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeppers...I could do that. However there is some thing to be said about doing it all on your own.
> 
> New sandwich. After getting back to moms and dads Hunter cleaned the squirrels ( I showed him he did it ). Mom made us a new sandwich, peanutbutter and bacon .... gotta love it !


NEW? I've been eating them for years... it was my favorite sandwich in grade school(just a few years back). On toast and butter the toast lightly first.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My wife likes peanut butter and butter. Actually not too bad!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The butter makes it really creamy, I don't eat pbutter on toast without buttering it. otherwise it's just too sticky.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

On my toast most every morning consists of butter, peanut butter, and honey mmmmm....lasts me for hours and my waist proves it.

Dave and guys thank you for the advice. A head shot will be recomended when shooting with a light cal. gun.

I too would have loved to have seen his eyes !!! I saw them afterwards...I was surprised that he stayed sitting untill I walked up. I would have been up right away.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

When your son makes his first kill it is a better feeling than any hunt you have been on. Couple of years ago I won a Rem. 770 in 7mm-08 in a raffle. I gave it to my (then 14yr. old) son to use as his hunting weapon. We sighted in or "big game" rifles for an Elk hunt we were going on (I shoot a .270) and went out on the ranch to see what we could see. As we were driving, a little coyote ran in front of the truck and I jumped out and took a shot. He was to close and I shot over him (I'm sure you have heard that before). But my son decided to go after him. So we started walking. I saw him again off to my left and missed again. Jake was not happy with me and I told him "thats it I am not shooting again" and low and behold we saw that yote again--about 125 yrds. away. He shot off-hand and rolled him! I figure that is his gun from now on. It was one of the best experiences we have had together. He has since taken a cow elk two deer and a pig with that gun. It is always a good time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll bet your smile was just as big, if not bigger. Heck you probably had a big ole grin just typing that.


----------

